# GT: Clippers (0-0) vs OKC Thunder (0-0) 10/30/14



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers (0-0) VS Oklahoma City Thunder (0-0)

WHEN: Thursday, October 30th at 7:30 PM PST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
Media: TNT











Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Chris Paul | JJ Redick | Matt Barnes | Blake Griffin | DeAndre Jordan

Key Reserves







|







|








Jordan Farmar | Jamal Crawford | Spencer Hawes

Injury Report
Glen Davis (Strained Groin), Ekpe Udoh & Chris Douglas-Roberts are DOUBTFUL










Thunder Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Russell Westbrook | Andre Roberson | Perry Jones III | Serge Ibaka | Steven Adams

 Key Reserves







|







|








Sebastian Telfair | Kendrick Perkins | Nick Collison

Injury Report
Kevin Durant (Jones Fracture, Right Foot), Reggie Jackson (Ankle), Grant Jerrett (Ankle), Jeremy Lamb (Back), Mitch McGary (Foot Fracture) and Anthony Morrow (MCL Sprain) are out.

Q's Quote:
"Ballmer era has finally dawned upon us. Can the Clippers start it off with a bang, versus a OKC team that is banged up, or will they allow spoils to occur on opening night, ala at the hands of the Lakers last season. A game where revenge must be on the teams mind, a big win should be expected. "


Q's Prediction: 111-89 Victory
Q's Prediction Record: 0-0


*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Westbrook vs. CP3? That'll be fun.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Steven Adams' mustache makes him look even creepier than he already was. I love it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Adam Morrison a bit. And he was the creepiest.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

My quick take on the game


----------

